# Anyone from Winnipeg looking for another member?



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

I am a guitarist/drummer in Winnipeg looking to join a band.

I suck at writing music but I can sight read like nobody's business.

I have 12 years exp on guitar and 2 on drums. I am classically trained(i.e. music lessons/school band) since age 5(20 years ago)

If anyone's interested, I'm primarily interested in metal but I am looking for the experience of playing in a band as opposed to jamming in my basement with my buddy.


----------

